# [SOLVED] Octavo tablet



## gemmnz (Dec 27, 2012)

I have bought an Octavo tablet and have good WIFI connection however it says I don't have internet connection. How do I connect to the internet?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Octavo tablet*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Did you buy the device new?

Have you tried to restore the device?


----------



## gemmnz (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Octavo tablet*

Than you for your reply. It is new. I have since had the problem sorted. I needed to get my internet connection password. Am now able to download games, now just have to find out how to uninstall them.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Octavo tablet*

Glad you got it working!


----------



## carrellkni (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Octavo tablet*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Glad you got it working!


I also have an octavo butcant get my emails to send. They come in ok. Any ideas have tried changing settings but no luck


----------

